# First attempt at betta drawing...



## xxcaveat (Apr 7, 2011)

I've always enjoyed drawing, but haven't picked up my drawing supplies (with serious intent) in over a year. Well, motivation struck, so I decided to try my hand at drawing a betta. Granted, this is a quick sketch, and I've never attempted a fish before... Anyway, this is what resulted:










I have to work on getting better quality pictures, but for now this will suffice. I'm definitely going to attempt a more detailed betta fish at some point. I'm not particularly thrilled with it, but I've always been my biggest critic. Just thought I'd share with everyone.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow! This is so much better then my first attempt at drawing betta's. It's beautiful!


----------

